# custom fresh water light turned for salt?



## ct22 (Feb 5, 2012)

hey i just started a sw tank up im good to go got everything for it and its cycling right now, im out of cash for now, is there any way that i could convert my fresh light for salt? im thinkin using epoxy or silicone and seal the cover so no evap gets in will this work or will the salt just find its way in


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

to seal the light against corrosion ?

things to consider, ... 
will you still be able to easily access the bulbs ? (if not your going to wreck the seal and do more to expose the underlying metal in the process)
what makes it a freshwater light ? (most i've seen the difference is the lights they use, going from a 6500K spectrum to a 10,000K + actinic lights)
i'd think that regardless of the manufacturer metal frames are going to be covered in an enameled paint (so no worries there)

water itself regardless of salt content is great for facilitating oxidization. salt makes it worse sure, but water is hard enough as it is.

could find a spray glue, not so much to use as a glue, but to add an extra layer that's thin to help protect. (for gluing purposes i think these glues suck)

epoxy or silicone, ... whatever is easier/cheaper, make sure the surfaces are super-clean.
epoxy sets fairly fast if that's a concern then you don't have to wait for the silicone to dry.

if this didn't help, ... sorry, your question wasn't that clear to me


----------



## ct22 (Feb 5, 2012)

no that helped just wanted another opinion i planed on using epoxy i user it for work so i can get it free just didnt want to start a fire because i was to cheap to buy the proper lights but i think it can work if i seal it the corrosion should stay out its just goin to be harder to change the bulb thanks for your opinion `Flear and the light i have was oof a tank i bought at pet smart and most of it is plastic so maybe i can take the plastic cover off and epoxy coat the metal parts then no corrosion will get on them at i guess ill try post back and let everone know if it worked


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I think the question was why would you use a fresh water fixture on salt water. If you doing fish only tank they all works. You just need to have a glass top to prevent water and there should not cause any issue for the fixture. If you r keeping coral, them it start getting complicate. It is not just changing 1 or 2 bulbs to make it work. 
I learn it the hard way when I first start, thought I can just go cheap and can get away with lot of set up. But end up costing me more money as at the end, I need to switch everything to proper gears.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Certainlly depends on the fixture your using...and your tank depth. If your using a t5ho pick up a 10000-14000k bulb and an actinic bulb....but thats going to cost you close to the price of a decent purpose built sw light. If your using any other kind of light then no it wont work for sw unless you go fish only. As far as water proofing it water is water why would you have to epoxy it?


----------

